# fox



## AnnoLuce

Words for Fox in all languages? Male and Female words.


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish it's *zorro*. Yeah, like "El Zorro" 
The feminine form of it is *zorra*, which is also used to call someone a bitch


----------



## Dalian

Mandarin: 狐狸（hu2 li）


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Latin: _*vulpēs *_(feminine)

Italian: _*volpe*_ (feminine)
Romanian: _*vulpe*_ (feminine)

Do they have male forms?


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: ræv
Norwegian: rev (don't know if it's bokmål or nynorsk)
Swedish: räv
Russian: лис


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Latin: _*vulpēs *_(feminine)
> 
> Italian: _*volpe*_ (feminine)
> Romanian: _*vulpe*_ (feminine)
> 
> Do they have male forms?



In Romanian, there is also a male and a female diminutive form: 

_* vulpoi *_(masc.), also meaning _artful, shifter, arch, cagey_ etc._*
vulpiţă *_(feminine, diminutive)


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Slovenian:

*lisíca* (female and also a generic form)
*lisják* (male)


----------



## black.x.white

Japanese -

狐 (きつね)
Kitsune


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

French: Renard (masculine), une renarde would be the feminine form.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* we have:
1. vos (generic name)
2. rekel (male)
3. moervos (female) 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Alijsh

Persian: *rubâh* (Persian is gender-neutral. If we want to indicate gender we use "male X" and "female X")


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

tilki

No genders but we can say 'erkek tilki' and 'dişi tilki' for male and female ones.


----------



## ulala_eu

In *Galician*:
*raposa *- female 
*raposo *- male
Anyway, both _raposo _and _raposa _can be used as the generic form, it depends on the Galician of each area.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *kettu* (also an older word *repo* exists)

German: *Fuchs *(masculine)


----------



## Qcumber

Pedro y La Torre said:


> French: Renard (masculine), une renarde would be the feminine form.


The original French name was "*goupil*". It was replaced by "*renard*" - female: _renarde;_ cub: _renardeau;_ possibly _renardelle_ for the female cub -due to the success of the novel "_Le Roman de Renart_" (12th-13th c.). Its German equivalent is _Reinhart Fuchs_ (ca. 1180)
*Renart > Renard* was the name of the fox in the story, and meant German / Frankish _Rein Hardt_ "pure heart".


----------



## Etcetera

Lingvisten said:


> Russian: лис


Лис / lis is male. 

For a female fox, there's a special form: лис*а* / lis*a*.


----------



## Topsie

Kangy said:


> In Spanish it's *zorro*. Yeah, like "El Zorro"
> The feminine form of it is *zorra*, which is also used to call someone a bitch



Calling someone a vixen in English isn't particularly nice either!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Topsie said:


> Calling someone a vixen in English isn't particularly nice either!



I don't know about that, around here it would be a compliment. Vixen = very beautiful.


----------



## Outsider

ulala_eu said:


> In *Galician*:
> *raposa *- female
> *raposo *- male
> Anyway, both _raposo _and _raposa _can be used as the generic form, it depends on the Galician of each area.


The same in Portuguese. 

Here's a previous thread about the etymology of _zorro_.


----------



## Ayazid

Czech:

*liška*: both generic and female name
*lišák*: only male, but more often it´s used with the methaforical meaning: "artful person"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Arabic : 
ثعلب tha'lab Fem: ثعلبة tha'laba


----------



## Tedehur

Esperanto : *Vulpo*
feminine : *Vulpino*


----------



## Consimmer

Malay: *Musang *(pronouned moo-sung); Malay words generally do not indicate gender.


----------



## Rolley

Hungarian:

róka

Hungarian words don't have gender.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Burmese:

မြေခွေး /mye khuè/
Literally: "an earth-dog" or "soil-dog". I don't know why.

Generally the gender is not mentioned. If necessary:

Masc. မြေခွေးဖို /mye khuè hpo/

Fem. မြေခွေးမ /mye khuè ma'/


----------



## xupxup

In catalan we have at least three names I know:
*Guineu* f. / (guineuot) m.
*Guilla* f. /(guillot) m.
*Rabosa* f.
All three are femenine gender. And I don't think the masculine forms are very used, except for guillot maybe.


----------



## pharabus

"Lobo" in Tagalog


----------



## Qcumber

pharabus said:


> "Lobo" in Tagalog


No! Tag. lóbo "wolf" < Span. lobo "wolf".

There is no such thing as a fox or a wolf in the Philippines. They borrowed the Spanish terms for all such animals.

Span. zorro > Tag. *sóro* "fox"
Span. zorra > Tag. *sóra* "she-fox"


----------



## kittykate

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Italian: _*volpe*_ (feminine)
> 
> Do they have male forms?


 
No, in Italian it doesn't. We say _la volpe *femmina*_/_la *femmina* della_ _volpe_ (*female* fox) and _la volpe *maschio*_/_il *maschio* della volpe_ (*male* fox) 

caterina


----------



## pharabus

Qcumber said:


> No! Tag. lóbo "wolf" < Span. lobo "wolf".
> 
> There is no such thing as a fox or a wolf in the Philippines. They borrowed the Spanish terms for all such animals.
> 
> Span. zorro > Tag. *sóro* "fox"
> Span. zorra > Tag. *sóra* "she-fox"


 
I should have guessed, I don't think my Fiancee realised the difference, her first choice was "Aso"! funnily enough there is a TV series starting on TFC called "Lobo" as well.

That will teach me to research more, also my Fiancee has never heard of "Soro", not that I am saying the word does not exist just it is not commonly used in Pangasinan at least.


----------



## Qcumber

pharabus said:


> I should have guessed, I don't think my Fiancee realised the difference, her first choice was "Aso"! funnily enough there is a TV series starting on TFC called "Lobo" as well.
> That will teach me to research more, also my Fiancee has never heard of "Soro", not that I am saying the word does not exist just it is not commonly used in Pangasinan at least.


Tag. áso = dog.

I don't think _lóbo_ and _sóro_ are commonly used in the Philippines for the simple reason these mammals do no exist in this archipelago and are seldom mentioned in the literature or the media.

Besides, generally speaking, Tagalogs - and this is probably true for other Filipinos - don't have a very rich vocabulary when it comes to naming certains categories of native animals. For instance they use the same term *uláng* for crayfish, lobster, rock lobster, some prawns, etc. Many confuse bees (*pukyót*) and wasps (*putaktí*). If you show informants the pictures of various Philippine butterflies, they all call them *parú-paró*, etc. 

So, it is easy to understand the average person often has a hard time naming foreign animals and creatures.

In other words, if a thread asks about the name of a European animal in all languages, it will be impossible to get the native terms from countries that don't have these animals.


----------



## Zsanna

Rolley said:


> Hungarian:
> 
> róka
> 
> Hungarian words don't have gender.


 
So we'd put *hím* (1) or *nőstény* (2) before _róka_ (indeed any animal's name) if we wanted to express whether the animal in question is masculin (1) or femnin (2).

It is a pure, strange coincidence but the French "goupil" (and from that "goupille") reminded me that the trigger on a weapon is called "ravasz" in Hungarian (meaning "cunning") an adjective that goes only too well with foxes...


----------



## mlis

In guaraní (indian lenguage of Paraguay )
Aguará


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
lapė (both: generic and femin.)
lapinas (masc.)


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:
Male - שועל
Female - שועלה


----------



## rhosynyrhaf

In Irish: sionnach, m, or madra rua, m (literally, red-furred dog)

vixen is simply "female fox": sionnach baineann, but the gender of sionnach (grammatically speaking) is still masculine


----------



## francois_auffret

In Urdu:

LômaR

or

LômRî

R stands for a retroflex 'r'


----------



## khered

In Hebrew: SHUAL
In Arabic: TA3ALAB


----------



## cherine

khered said:


> In Arabic: TA3ALAB


We say ta3lab in colloquial Egyptian, and maybe in other dialects too. But the Standard Arabic word is tha3lab (where "*th*" is like the English "*th*in").

P.S. I see this was said before 


J.F. de TROYES said:


> Arabic :
> ثعلب tha'lab Fem : ثعلبة tha'laba


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Fox -  Lisica (female)
         Lisac (male, very seldom in use)


----------



## Maja

Serbian: 

*Lisica* (female and a generic form)
*Lisac* (male).


----------



## Sulizhen

ulala_eu said:


> In *Galician*:
> *raposa *- female
> *raposo *- male
> Anyway, both _raposo _and _raposa _can be used as the generic form, it depends on the Galician of each area.



In Galician there is also another way to say it: _golpe_. It's always masculine (_o golpe_)


----------



## voja

Serbian / Croatian / Bosnian

*Lisica - *female and common used
*Lisac  - *male  and less used
*Lis      - *male - archaic, rarely used


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Αλεπού»* [a.leˈpu] (fem.) which is the generic name of the animal < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἀλώπηξ» ălṓpēk͜s* (nom. sing.), *«ἀλώπεκος» ălṓpĕkŏs* (gen. sing.).

The ancients also used the name *«βασσάρᾱ» băssắrā* (fem.) for the animal. Herodotus calls the word Libyan, which seems to be confirmed by the etymological connection with Coptic ⲃⲁϣⲟⲣ (bashor), _fox_. The Latin bassariscus, derives from the Greek word. Per Beekes «βασσάρᾱ» is Pre-Greek.


----------



## Yendred

Qcumber said:


> The original French name was "*goupil*". It was replaced by "*renard*" - female: _renarde;_ cub: _renardeau;_ possibly _renardelle_ for the female cub -due to the success of the novel "_Le Roman de Renart_" (12th-13th c.)





Zsanna said:


> It is a pure, strange coincidence but the French "goupil" (and from that "goupille") reminded me that the trigger on a weapon is called "ravasz" in Hungarian (meaning "cunning") an adjective that goes only too well with foxes...



*goupil *is just a cognate of the Latin "_vulpes_", and consequently of the Italian _volpe_, the Romanian _vulpe_, ...

But you are right, _goupille _(weapon pin) comes from the fox's female old name, because of its resemblance with a fox tail, or because of the cunning of the device.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Sardinian *there are dozens of different names for the fox, often also adjectives or first names and their diminutives are used.

*P.S. *
Unlike Italian where the "fox" is feminine, in Sardinian is masculine

These are the names I can remember :


Central-northern Sardinia : *Grodde, Lodde* (perhaps from Late Latin "lurdus" = lurid), *Mazzone *(big mace; because of the tail like a mace)
Central Sardinia : *Mazzone, Mariane* (vocative of the first name Marianus), *Baróre, Bobóre* (diminutives of the first name Servadore, Serbadore - Latin "Servator"), *Puzzinosu *(it means "filthy, lurid"; it's also one of the nicknames of the devil).
Southern Sardinia : *Mariani, Margiani, Mragiani* (all derived from the first name Marianus)


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh has two words. The feminine forms are derived from the masculine using -es.

*llwynog *"fox" and *llwynoges *"vixen" are more common

*cadno *"fox" and *cadnawes *"vixen" are found in the south, especially the south-west


----------

